# Hillbilly dates...



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Been out of touch for awhile. Need to start planning my summer, could probably search for this info, but too lazy.

Who knows the dates for this year's Hillbilly?


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

The Hillbilly shoot is Sat. June 25th. and Sun. June 26th. The range and camping area will be open for any early arrivals.
Look forward to seeing the N.C. group again this year.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

willieM said:


> The Hillbilly shoot is Sat. June 25th. and Sun. June 26th. The range and camping area will be open for any early arrivals.
> Look forward to seeing the N.C. group again this year.


Thanks...getting it on the calendar now...I'll be trying to be there...


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

Me and Sis plan on being there !!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

deadlyjest said:


> Me and Sis plan on being there !!!


Missed you guys at LAS this year. Looking forward to seeing the both of you (and everyone else) on the Hill


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey Prag. I'm just worried that after all the treadmill work you're doing that you'll be running circles around us!!! I'm not worried about your shooting ability. Just that an ol' man like you might show me up getting from one target to the next:wink:

I'm submitting the dates so hopefully I can come too.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Hey Prag. I'm just worried that after all the treadmill work you're doing that you'll be running circles around us!!! I'm not worried about your shooting ability. Just that an ol' man like you might show me up getting from one target to the next:wink:
> 
> I'm submitting the dates so hopefully I can come too.


Well guess what - Mac has joined me in "exercising". :mg: In fact we're meeting at a park in Smithfield at 4 this afternoon to do "another" 5K. This will be the 4th time in 2 weeks we've done a 5K (3.1 miles) together. We're not breaking any speed records by any means, but just doing this is good for folks "our age". :shade:

Who knows, at the States this year we might just have a race around the entire MooTel. :teeth:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well guess what - Mac has joined me in "exercising". :mg: In fact we're meeting at a park in Smithfield at 4 this afternoon to do "another" 5K. This will be the 4th time in 2 weeks we've done a 5K (3.1 miles) together. We're not breaking any speed records by any means, but just doing this is good for folks "our age". :shade:
> 
> Who knows, at the States this year we might just have a race around the entire MooTel. :teeth:


AWESOME you are Prag. We can all learn a great deal from your example. I might make that Hilly-Billy shoot this year just to meet the Pragster. You have been the object of many prayers.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> AWESOME you are Prag. We can all learn a great deal from your example. I might make that Hilly-Billy shoot this year just to meet the Pragster. You have been the object of many prayers.


You don't have to wait to the Hill to meet up. Come on down to NC anytime and join us here.

And thanks for the comments! I just got back from the park and another 5K with Mac. We tried a new trail today and actually jogged a little. Who was it that said: "If I'd known I was going to live this long, I would have taken better care of myself." :teeth:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You don't have to wait to the Hill to meet up. Come on down to NC anytime and join us here.
> 
> And thanks for the comments! I just got back from the park and another 5K with Mac. We tried a new trail today and actually jogged a little. Who was it that said: "If I'd known I was going to live this long, I would have taken better care of myself." :teeth:


sounds like a George Burns quote. :becky: Where can I find out when and where your shoots are?


----------



## adhcountry (Dec 9, 2010)

I haft to tell all of you I'm glad someone finally posted on this thread......LMAO here at myself.......I thought this 
about this guy being out of the dating circle for awhile and wanted to know what hillbillies were doing for fun....
I have been LMAO all morning so thought I might as well share my dumb thought with the world.....
Talk about being green.......:embara:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> sounds like a George Burns quote. :becky: Where can I find out when and where your shoots are?


We should have our outdoor schedule ready to post soon. Sarge has to clear everything with his "better half", then Spoon will put the schedule together and I will post to our website. All of this will be followed by a lot of TRASH TALK. :shade:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> All of this will be followed by a lot of TRASH TALK. :shade:


 No question in my mind! :becky:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> We should have our outdoor schedule ready to post soon. Sarge has to clear everything with his "better half", then Spoon will put the schedule together and I will post to our website. All of this will be followed by a lot of TRASH TALK. :shade:



As soon as I get the "Official" OK from Sarge's better half, the schedule is DONE!!!:mg:




mag41vance said:


> No question in my mind! :becky:


That's the fun part right??:shade:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Thanks...getting it on the calendar now...I'll be trying to be there...


"There is only do or do not. There is no try." - Master Yoda


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> As soon as I get the "Official" OK from Sarge's better half, the schedule is DONE!!!:mg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just go with what I sent ya'

If the better half vetoes any of those dates, I'll get scarson or John to run the show for me...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

psargeant said:


> Just go with what I sent ya'
> 
> If the better half vetoes any of those dates, I'll get scarson or John to run the show for me...


You riding the sarge mobile up this year?

I really do plan on going, but something about that week is nagging at me...I think I gotta be somewhere else, but can't remember where or if there is a work around...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> You riding the sarge mobile up this year?
> 
> I really do plan on going, but something about that week is nagging at me...I think I gotta be somewhere else, but can't remember where or if there is a work around...


Sarge are you drunk? Replying to your own post and the two of them seem no way to be connected.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Now the Flying Pig is defunked. We need a new rascal to grease. Any volunteers?????!!!!!!!
SUEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Jobie!
Uno Ub the ONLY 1 with qualifications


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sarge are you drunk? Replying to your own post and the two of them seem no way to be connected.


Unfortunately no...I must of clicked the wrong multi quote...:doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Now the Flying Pig is defunked. We need a new rascal to grease. Any volunteers?????!!!!!!!
> SUEEEEEEEEE


May she rest in peace


----------



## polarbear06 (Oct 30, 2007)

Damn, wish I could make it there this year. My wife and I had a blast last year between the Hillbilly and BowGod's wedding. I learned a ton and would really like to put it in practice. Unfortunately, I've got a prior commitment. My R&R will be in May so it's just not going to work. Oh well, Mrs. Polarbear and I will enjoy ourselves in Cozumel in May instead of Maryland in June. Really not that bad a trade.


----------

